# Muzzel blast Diff



## wayno (Nov 15, 2007)

How much difference in muzzle flash between 2" and 3"
barrels. such as the Ruger 101 357mag.
Thanks


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The "Flash" is probably more dependant on powder used in the cartridge than barrel length in the 2 to 3 inch range.

2400 vs. modern Vihtavuori powders yields a 2' diameter fireball vs. no fireball out of my 2 1/4 inch snubby.

Full length rifle barrels will also produce fireballs with some powders.

:smt1099


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

You probably won't notice too much difference between the two. There is considerable difference between 2" and 6", using the same ammunition.

If you're talking about handloads, powders that burn slower and produce relative high pressures produce the most "blast." Double base powders usually produce brighter muzzle flash. And some powders, such as Unique, just make brighter flash than others. Moderate charges of very fast powders, such as Bullseye and Winchester 231, usually have very little flash, more dull red sparks being evident.

Whatever you use, just keep your hands away from the barrel/cylinder gap!

Bob Wright


----------



## wayno (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info gentlemen!


----------

